# Fetishes...



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

It's coming up in several other threads... *Grin*

So I thought I'd start a thread just for... 

What's your fetishes?







I have a long hair fetish. I love to run my fingers through it, and have it rubbed on my body... I'm always playing with my loved one's hair.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

Sideburns. Dimples. Fat (lol :crazy. All things I love to play with... :tongue:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*
Pretending to be animals, role play. Wild West, ******.

fetish* | fet | n. Also -ich(e). E17. [Fr. fetiche f. Port. feitico charm, sorcery, use as n. of adj. 'made by art', f. L facticius FACTITIOUS.] 1 Orig., an object used by peoples of W. Africa as an amulet or means of enchantment. Later more widely, an inanimate object reverenced as having magical powers or as being animated by a spirit. E17. b An object, principle, etc., irrationally reverenced, esp. in an obsessive manner. M19. c Psychol. A non-sexual part of the body, object, action, etc. acting as a focus for sexual desire. L19. 2 In representations of Black speech: incantation, worship; an oath. E18-E19.
1 H. ALLEN The witch-doctor's horrible little manikin, a fetish witha blind, silly face. G. GORER The lucky mascot, the fetish which will preserve its owner from misfortune. b E. FIGES I made a fetish of being always punctual, always punctilious and conscientious.

---------------------------------------------------------
Excerpted from The Oxford Interactive Encyclopedia
Developed by The Learning Company, Inc. Copyright (c) 1997 TLC Properties Inc.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Don't think this is a fetish, but I've almost always gone for skinny geeky boys with glasses and slightly longer hair. :laughing:

I'm going to say that my fetish is intelligence. It seriously is. *Melts*


----------



## principii (Jul 9, 2009)

jochris said:


> Don't think this is a fetish, but I've almost always gone for skinny geeky boys with glasses and slightly longer hair. :laughing:
> 
> I'm going to say that my fetish is intelligence. It seriously is. *Melts*



Ummm... I second that. Seriously. Intelligence - and wit.

Oh, and this:












:crazy:


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

principii said:


> Ummm... I second that. Seriously. Intelligence - and wit.


Wit - definitely. roud:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG, evil flying monkeys *drools* they makes me melt at the mouth :blushed::blushed:


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Long hair is the bomb. I once had to knock back an ex-girlfriend because she had cut her hair short. What a bad idea!


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

That intense, smoldering, creepy stare that's like "I'm watching you and I know everything you're thinking" is disturbing...but at the same time a serious turn on for me. I think I could also get into roleplay. :blushed:


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

I would describe them but they are a bit too graphic for a minor to write publicly on the internet. :tongue:

As to not to waste a post, I fancy a particular length of fibers, twisted or braided together to improve strength for pulling and connecting implemented in a particular way. I'm actually quite a narratophiliac. That is all I will disclose at this time. roud:


----------



## Charlie Chaotic (Feb 17, 2009)

Long hair on guys is sexy...oh and piercings...then intelligence...strength...sarcasm. 
That's about it


----------



## marche (Jul 20, 2009)

Bob hair and uniforms. Looks cool, calm and confident.:laughing:


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

marche said:


> Bob hair and uniforms. Looks cool, calm and confident.:laughing:


Here's to hoping the personality matches! :tongue:


----------



## marche (Jul 20, 2009)

> Here's to hoping the personality matches! :tongue:


................................................(somehow rendered speechless)


----------



## DriggyDriggs (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not ashamed to admit...I have a foot fetish. Actually, it's the most common fetish for otherwise non-sexual objects or body parts. I also like being dominated, but I really have to be in the mood for that.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

I also have a thing for glasses, specifically metal-rimmed (not the artsy plastic types). I think it may have something to do my weakness for intelligence.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

The term for it is "wetlook" or "aquaphilia". But it's really strange, because I used to have mild aquaphobia, which is still present for certain things. So, depending on what state of mind I'm in, the same object can produce sexual arousal, anxiety, or both at the same time. 

My intuition is that the fetish basically represents a desire to merge with this opposite self/image which I'm not--this frighteningly wild, silly, out-of-control, exuberant type of personality. But it's still a bit confusing.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone willing to call me 'Master'.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

shakalaka said:


> Anyone willing to call me 'Master'.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

eyeliner
hair long enough to be pulled 
goatees


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a foot/shoe fetish. I was in a strip club a while back, with some friends, and one of the strippers had a "goth" theme going on, and she had some of the sexiest, thigh-high, spiked heel boots I've ever seen. Quite the conundrum for me, I didn't know whether to direct my eyes to her topless chest or those boots. :laughing:


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow (Aug 15, 2009)

Hmm...Fetishes.
Red hair. Definitely >w> The more intense, deep red, the better x3 Preferably accompanied by blue/green eyes.
Wit is another thing.
And for some reason, (good) Celtic music >.>


----------



## DriggyDriggs (Jul 21, 2009)

Big bad wolf said:


> I have a foot/shoe fetish. I was in a strip club a while back, with some friends, and one of the strippers had a "goth" theme going on, and she had some of the sexiest, thigh-high, spiked heel boots I've ever seen. Quite the conundrum for me, I didn't know whether to direct my eyes to her topless chest or those boots. :laughing:


I know exactly what you mean...LOL. I could have a beautiful woman in front of me with her cleavage hanging out, but if she's wearing open shoes and she has nice feet, that's probably where I'd be looking.

:wink:


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

pianopraze said:


> I have a long hair fetish. I love to run my fingers through it, and have it rubbed on my body... I'm always playing with my loved one's hair.


I love playing with hair too. Not rubbed on my body though. Just running my fingers through it.

I also love women in fishnets and lace stockings.


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow (Aug 15, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I also love women in fishnets and lace stockings.


PFFFFT-- Who doesn't?


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I love playing with hair too. Not rubbed on my body though. Just running my fingers through it.


I love long dark hair... 

I have a thing for Asian women... not that you could tell...


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Socks. You can't forget socks. roud:


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol at the socks.

And Also for myself I forgot-- strength and confidence (both mentally and physically)
And.....YAOI!!! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 (And Shonen Ai)
XD; Idk why...it's just so...yaoi lo


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

I looked up what "Yaoi" is. I regret looking up what "Yaoi" is. :frustrating:


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

SuicidalMarshmallow said:


> Hmm...Fetishes.
> Red hair. Definitely >w> The more intense, deep red, the better x3 Preferably accompanied by blue/green eyes.
> Wit is another thing.
> And for some reason, (good) Celtic music >.>


What is quite neat is that by having these features I tend to find dark features attractive. My personal preference is white skin and black hair.


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow (Aug 15, 2009)

Marino said:


> I looked up what "Yaoi" is. I regret looking up what "Yaoi" is. :frustrating:


*pats and comforts* 
I bet you do. ;D I also like Yuri. Depending on your view of lesbians, I don't know if you'd like to look that up XD



InvisibleJim said:


> What is quite neat is that by having these features I tend to find dark features attractive. My personal preference is white skin and black hair.


Would dark brown hair work? XD
And what do you mean by "these features"? Do you meet requirements with my fetishes? o.o FIND ME SOME GOOD CELTIC MUSIC, _SLAVE_!(lol jk, by the way  )


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

SuicidalMarshmallow said:


> Would dark brown hair work? XD
> And what do you mean by "these features"? Do you meet requirements with my fetishes? o.o FIND ME SOME GOOD CELTIC MUSIC, _SLAVE_!(lol jk, by the way  )


Yes, all of the boxes are ticked. *grabs his fiddle and plays a tune* I'm Scottish but I have Irish colours. Ginger hair, green eyes white skin etc.


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow (Aug 15, 2009)

InvisibleJim said:


> Yes, all of the boxes are ticked. *grabs his fiddle and plays a tune* I'm Scottish but I have Irish colours. Ginger hair, green eyes white skin etc.


8D *glomps* I wills loves you forevers! <3 *follows around*
Hm...freckles? o.o *crosses fingers*


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

Tentacles.

I'm serious.

Don't judge me.










lol.


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow (Aug 15, 2009)

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> Tentacles.
> 
> I'm serious.
> 
> ...


Wow. I'd never thought about it unless it was on my plate. But there's something about that picture o.o


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

SuicidalMarshmallow said:


> 8D *glomps* I wills loves you forevers! <3 *follows around*
> Hm...freckles? o.o *crosses fingers*


Just a light sprinkling, nothing excessive!


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow (Aug 15, 2009)

InvisibleJim said:


> Just a light sprinkling, nothing excessive!


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS. I don't like a lot of freckles :/ But I don't mind a few 
*glomps even more* If that's possible lol


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

What do you define as "long" hair? I get confused sometimes.


----------



## Mtns2beaches (Aug 18, 2009)

Feet, in particular nice toes, especially with painted nails. I like the back of a woman's knees as well. As for attractive traits that I don't consider fetishes, intelligence, wit and confidence all rank high. I love strong women, even if they are a bit argumentative (female litigators are almost always attractive to me). Add a good smile and sex drive, and I won't be able to resist.


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I love playing with hair too. Not rubbed on my body though. Just running my fingers through it.
> 
> I also love women in fishnets and lace stockings.


*Touché. 
*


I totally agree with the fishnet fetish, but they have to have nice legs too or it doesn't work.


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

NOOOOOO! I spent all this time looking up pictures and then I accidentally opened bookmarks!


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

One night at a pub i've met a drunken girl who told me in detail how she was masturbating with her russian hamster; Do the feeling of a ball of fur squirming with his little legs when you press it down could possibly arose some girls around here ?? haha


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

jochris said:


> What do you define as "long" hair? I get confused sometimes.


this works:


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow (Aug 15, 2009)

Mtns2beaches said:


> I love strong women, even if they are a bit argumentative.


Completely in agreement. Though not when it gets to the point that they don't listen or have temper issues.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Short hair on girls (sweet dreams video), leg stockings (and legs in general), and tall girls.


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow (Aug 15, 2009)

Sheenster said:


> Short hair on girls (sweet dreams video), leg stockings (and legs in general), and tall girls.


Check, Check and Check. Well....the last two I'm not so sure. I don't show my legs a lot o.o But that's me being lazy and thinking it's easier to just wear long pants xD And even though I'm not done growing, I think I'm just going to be about average height D: Oh well, more range of men for me XD


----------



## SilveryScience (Jul 3, 2009)

perhaps you guyzes definition of fetish is different from mine, : and i hope people reading this read all the disclaimers at the beginning of the forum before continuing lol : 

Anal sex is exciting to me  Although ive never really given it ._.;
Exhibitionism 
Big butts
Big breasts


But i'm also pretty strange... If a woman lacks these qualities it doesn't really bug me, I guess I can make anything sexy just by utilizing a bit of fantasy and stuff.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Uhhh... 

Well. I guess I like being dominated. Held down mainly, not necessarily tied up. Definitely not bound unless I REALLY trusted the person. And I'd kinda like to try having some kind of moderately thick toy up inside me. And I've always kind of liked the idea of a rape fantasy. Not _actual _rape, just held down firm and done hard and rough.

And I have a locker room fetish.

But I'm not an exhibitionist, so that one won't happen. 

Then a certain degree of bondage -- spanking, whipping (on the ass). And I'd like to try sounding.

I swear, if I had to courage to actually visit a sex store...


----------



## PlasticChair (Sep 23, 2009)

My fetish is referred to as "omorashi". Full bladder desperation fetish. Not to be confused with "urolagnia".


----------



## Mind Marauder (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't really understand fetishes but that's just me. I like passionate lovemaking (corny sounding, I know) that borders on the spiritual. That's pretty much it. Although I do like being dominated by a girl, but not in the latex, whipping, cuffs, and bondage sense.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Zangetsu said:


> Anal sex is exciting to me  Although ive never really given it ._.;


Which are you talking about. Giving, recieving, or a bit of both?

...looks like someone thought they were kinkier than everyone else. But now you're not, are you punk:crazy: Of course, I'm certainly not the naughtiest out of these group of delinquents. It's not that I'm necessarily into fetishes or what-not, I just know a lot about them. Blame my gutter minding on all those years of watching Animaniacs.


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

Tongues. Very pink tongues.

Stomach kissing and nose-rubbing.

I wouldn't like to feel "dominated" by a man, nor would I like to dominate him. I would just like to spin him like a top when I'm naked.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

cbelle said:


> I would just like to spin him like a top when I'm naked.


I have a very vivid imagination but I'm not quite sure what you mean by that position/style you're talking about. Clarify please or at least give a quick explanation about that.


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

I just mean I'd just like to watch his eyes get big and watch him turn on like a lightbulb. lol. I really like to please people.


----------



## SpankyMcFly (Oct 8, 2009)

cbelle said:


> I just mean I'd just like to watch his eyes get big and watch him turn on like a lightbulb. lol. I really like to please people.


It is my belief that this is the NF nature. I am a giver as well. I will gladly and happily take, by force if necessary, if it's an act of giving to my partner.

Who am I? I am whoever my partner wants or needs me to be and I do so with a gusto, after all its for the greater good of my relationship with my mate. The more you give, the more you receive and quite frankly I like mind blowing sex, so if I want to receive that I had best get busy... This is where being able to read your partners unspoken signals along with a keen ability to read people on a deep level and having a hyper active imagination/creativity comes in handy.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I love eyes...


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

SpankyMcFly said:


> Who am I? I am whoever my partner wants or needs me to be and I do so with a gusto, after all its for the greater good of my relationship with my mate.


Well said Spanky. I feel the exact same way you do.


----------



## stevied100 (Oct 4, 2009)

Shibari!!!


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

SuicidalMarshmallow said:


> Hmm...Fetishes.
> Red hair. Definitely >w> The more intense, deep red, the better x3 Preferably accompanied by blue/green eyes.


I wish more girls had your fetish  My hair has turned a lot darker over the years though. It's auburn now, does that still qualify as red?


----------



## Pandalium (Nov 16, 2009)

hnnn lets see...

Shaggy longish hair, I like guys that are stalky (fat, or just big boned)... Kimonos (or robes, battle robes or something).. eyes, love eyes, always look at them... guys that arent stupid, also have commen sense... love guys with bandages on them, like warriors back in old ages wore sometimes... i love the deep wild yet tame look from guys (rarely see it, but when i do i freak out, it seems INFJs have this the most)... i love nerds... i love it when a guy is extremely smothering, as in wont leave me alone, i have experients this in long term, and i love it...

well i guess these arent really fetishes, but oh well roud:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Jonah*



lonewolf said:


> looks like I'm the only vorarephile here :tongue:
> yay I'm special!!


I might be vorarephobic. I woke up after being swallowed by a Whale! 

Or the Borg !

And here was Jonah slippin' and slidin' 
from one side of this great sea mammal to another. 
Fear and terror inside. 
He couldn't go outthe front end and he was afraid to go out the back end. 
And all of a sudden he fell down on these great bigblubbery rugs 
and a piteous sound came from Jonah. 
He said, "Lord! Lord! Can you dig me in this here fish?" 
And The Lord said, "I got you covered, Jonah." 
And Jonah say (laughing), say, "Lord's sure got a crazy sense of humor! 
Maybe that's the reason I dig the cat so much! Tells me he got me covered. 
He's got me surrounded!" 
And The Great Lord said, "Jonah! Reach in your water-tight pocketbook 
and take from there some of the cigarettes you got fromthe great tree. 
And courage will return to you!" 
And Jonah did. 


Lord Buckley's "Jonah and the Whale"

"It ain't cool at all! We in the shallow water!" 
Jonah say, "That's all I want to know." 
And, phallam!, he hit the whale's big sneezin' meter and, 
fffsheeww!, 
blew him out on the cool groovey sands of serenity.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Polecat at the Picnic*



cbelle said:


> I just mean I'd just like to watch his eyes get big and watch him turn on like a lightbulb. lol. I really like to please people.


And He wants you to just please him !

The Veterinary INFP and the Panda INFP (I used to think she was an ISTP) like to pander to yer whims. 

You could even snare an Eagle (INTP) that way, if you are very careful. Most likely you will turn Dryad with the Scullery Boys ESFJ and the Dogs ISTJ. Groom still waiting at the Altar.


----------



## lonewolf (Jan 8, 2010)

I feel like I freaked people out with my weirdness :laughing: Not many people can relate to me in that way.


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

I think braces, freckles and short hair are cute. :mellow:


----------



## samyeaboy (Dec 18, 2009)

i have a foot/shoe fetish like other people. but the sexiest thing in the world is a girls in black fishnets spreading her toes!

lol its just too much


----------



## Neonite (Oct 24, 2009)

I am an autonepiophiliac. This is all I will say on the matter at the moment. <____<;


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I love girls coated in baby oil ......Mmmmm :wink:


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

Red hair.
glasses
public hair
wheelchairs


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

TaylorS said:


> Red hair.
> glasses
> public hair
> wheelchairs


Public hair - or pubic hair?


----------



## Rustang (Dec 31, 2009)

Marino said:


> As to not to waste a post, I fancy a particular length of fibers, twisted or braided together to improve strength for pulling and connecting implemented in a particular way. I'm actually quite a narratophiliac. That is all I will disclose at this time. roud:


 great word. me too. 


jochris said:


> I also have a thing for glasses, specifically metal-rimmed (not the artsy plastic types). I think it may have something to do my weakness for intelligence.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I have fetish for your avatar! 


Selene said:


> The term for it is "wetlook" or "aquaphilia". But it's really strange, because I used to have mild aquaphobia, which is still present for certain things. So, depending on what state of mind I'm in, the same object can produce sexual arousal, anxiety, or both at the same time.
> My intuition is that the fetish basically represents a desire to merge with this opposite self/image which I'm not--this frighteningly wild, silly, out-of-control, exuberant type of personality. But it's still a bit confusing.


 I can identify with this. Things I can't mention, which represent insecurities, can sometimes also be means of very intense arousal .



Harley said:


> Anyone willing to call me 'Master'.


 LMAO 


Marino said:


> I looked up what "Yaoi" is. I regret looking up what "Yaoi" is. :frustrating:


 lol, thanks. won't make the same mistake!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Why are men owning this thread lately? LOl. 

I know I attract men whose fetish preferences are in this order: ass, feet, and breast men. That seems pretty common according to this thread so I will consider myself "not special". 

I have no idea why the ass, but from what I hear there is something "going on" back there. Lol.

I would have to say I have a complete goatee fetish. I real Fu Man Chu. So sexy. Every time you talk, I will want to hop on for a fantastic ride 

The other thing for me would be hairy forearms and thick fingers. I will let your imaginations run wild....


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Pee..........roud:


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> Pee..........roud:


You're into watersports?


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

GroovyShamrock said:


> You're into watersports?


I bet she likes the squirters. _lolwut?_


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

GroovyShamrock said:


> Public hair - or pubic hair?


ACK, typo! I mean PUBIC...


----------



## sheepsclothing (Feb 2, 2010)

Fetish? Female Blue Wolves? :tongue:


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

TaylorS said:


> ACK, typo! I mean PUBIC...


Thought so.

Otherwise I would have started imagining you randomly going up to people in the street and sniffing their hair to get your kicks. ;-P


----------



## AgentSH (Feb 1, 2010)

I have nothing to say that Stephen Lynch didn't say better.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rKETOKAO0A&feature=related


----------



## lonewolf (Jan 8, 2010)

AgentSH said:


> I have nothing to say that Stephen Lynch didn't say better.


That was pretty awesome :crazy:


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Why are men owning this thread lately? LOl.


From what I've heard, fetishes and unusual turn ons in general are more common in men than women (or at least, men more readily admit them than women) so I'd imagine there'd be more posts by males than females in threads like these.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Who said:


> From what I've heard, fetishes and unusual turn ons in general are more common in men than women (or at least, men more readily admit them than women) so I'd imagine there'd be more posts by males than females in threads like these.


Men are also more likely, by their nature perhaps, to not know the difference between a fetish and a kink and proclaim all their kinks as fetishes. roud:

I'm of the opinion that having a multitude of fetishes isn't that common, this thread seems to support that theory.


----------



## AgentSH (Feb 1, 2010)

Kinks and fetishes? Sounds like the worst kind of hairsplittery to me, my good fellow.
And you know what, I'd rather not know the difference, and continue with the happy misconception that everyone who posted in this thread is a fetish-ridden pervert.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

AgentSH said:


> Kinks and fetishes? Sounds like the worst kind of hairsplittery to me, my good fellow.
> And you know what, I'd rather not know the difference, and continue with the happy misconception that everyone who posted in this thread is a fetish-ridden pervert.


I'm pretty sure most people here don't technically have a fetish, as in its strict definition, it means something you _have_ to have in order to get turned on, but most people instead posted their "kinks" and instead they can do without it, but really like it. Basically, a kink is a huge turn on that's not quite a fetish since you don't really _need_ it, but you really enjoy it.


----------



## AgentSH (Feb 1, 2010)

...

You ruined it.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

AgentSH said:


> ...
> 
> You ruined it.


It's what I do.


----------



## sheepsclothing (Feb 2, 2010)

AgentSH said:


> ...
> 
> You ruined it.


Ok, so we like to pretend we must have the things we _really like. _Hehe, part of our evil plan!

And, if you comment on the fur, I might take the 5th!:tongue:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

As befitting a non-addictive personality, I do not seem to have any fetishes. I have preferences and turn-offs. 

This might be enhanced global-type fetishism (as befitting a PNIT) as the context has to be suitable.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Perseus said:


> As befitting a non-addictive personality, I do not seem to have any fetishes. I have preferences and turn-offs.
> 
> This might be enhanced global-type fetishism (as befitting a PNIT) as the context has to be suitable.


e.g.


A noisy pub/night club would be a turn off as I cannot relax This might be a turn on for some?

Loud and aggressive people are vexations to be spirit, as are stupid people.

Conversely a safe intimate restaurant, may very well be a turn on, but might not as well. 

Over tarted girls area distraction more than a turn on. Garish and unsubtle to me in public.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

sheepsclothing said:


> Ok, so we like to pretend we must have the things we _really like. _Hehe, part of our evil plan!
> 
> And, if you comment on the fur, I might take the 5th!:tongue:


I _was_ gonna comment on it earlier, but I didn't want to look like Captain Obvious.


----------



## sheepsclothing (Feb 2, 2010)

Who said:


> I _was_ gonna comment on it earlier, but I didn't want to look like Captain Obvious.


Captain! Hehe, thanks for holding back a little for my fur to at least dry. :tongue:


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

being dominated


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> I think preferences or turn-ons are one thing, but I think fetishes are unhealthy obsessions and often objectify people and make sex more detached and less intimate. I think people become fixated on fetishes because they cannot deal with real intimacy, so they move the focus to their fetish. It's about the fetish, not a real connection, not real emotion, not about the actual _person_.
> 
> I'm anti-fetish.


I have an impregnation fetish, which is VERY intimate because it requires me to trust my partner and for him to trust me, as well as share the same deep, intense, emotional attachment with my partner to the degree that the mere idea that we could actually have a child together is a positive one, creating a great deal of passionate tension. I care so much about this person that I would be happy having his child, so I can express my love for him in my care of that child and I find him so beautiful that I imagine making a beautiful baby with him and him wanting the same thing (even if not right now, but somewhere down the road he does desire it, too).

Here's a thread in another forum where a guy describes it a bit better than me: http://www.okcupid.com/forum?tid=15920225437727453732

It doesn't mean we are actually recklessly trying to get pregnant to fulfill this fetish, as that's beside the point of it. Pregnancy fetish is something else, entirely. I know my cycle and after many years together he knows he can trust my judgment, so when I say there's a pregnancy risk (I'll tell him outright: no, it's a dangerous time) he knows I'm serious and we immediately grab the condoms -or- we do other things to have fun yet don't have intercourse. Most people don't understand this fetish, and most men look at it from the immature perspective that getting a woman pregnant is the scariest shit in the world for them, and they're not even the ones who have to carry the child for 9 months.

It's a biological urge, yes, but I've felt it for a long time (since about age 11, honestly) whereas some people NEVER feel it- they might feel the urge to copulate, but get turned on by the notion of actually procreating with a woman or man whom they absolutely love-? Hell no, most would run screaming for the hills than fantasize about that or face it realizing that it's not a threat to them.

My INTP brother at least understands where I'm coming from, because when I told him about it he said he feels the same way, has the same emotional fantasies when making love with a woman. Since we are both very logical, intuitive, thoughtful individuals we would never break that trust we have with our partner, but I know he often didn't share his fetish with girls because, like I said, even sharing the idea freaks some people out and they could see it as a threat rather than a flattering compliment if they don't entirely trust their lover. It also shouldn't be shared with anyone that you don't see as being in your life for long (there needs to be commitment, or in short term relationships the woman could be on the pill- the fantasy is just as easy to play out with contraception as without, but without it there must be complete trust). He and his wife just had their first baby and are celebrating their 1st wedding anniversary in a couple of weeks, so I know he's in much more than bliss over finally having someone who understands his fetish and wanted to share it with him- but also take it a step further to actually start a family right away (he's 36, not gettin' any younger!) ^_~


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

PlasticChair said:


> My fetish is referred to as "omorashi". Full bladder desperation fetish. Not to be confused with "urolagnia".


Well, I don't think I have that, after reading about it on wiki, however I do have a similar kind of kink...

When a full bladder puts pressure on something else (no, I don't know what) I am far more easily turned on than at any other time.

There were moments in high school I would actually prolong going to use the restroom because I knew that once I got in there I would be alone with my fantasies. No, I didn't need to physically do anything to enjoy it... but can you picture a girl walking into the bathroom finally allowed to blush because no one's around, closing the stall door behind her just to -in an exhausted manner- stand there with her back against the door, hand on the lock, tilting her head back, looking at the ceiling before closing her eyes, trying to catch her breath from the indulgence of just, standing there envisioning sex with the man whom she's unbearably hot for? Literally, just standing there letting the lust send shivers up and down my spine. Almost reluctantly bringing that experience to a close because, obviously, I had to get back to class... Some times it even occurred while on the clock at work, lol.

It has never been a fetish involving pissing myself or wetting myself, however, nor is it a fetish associated strictly with having sex in bathroom stalls or public restrooms, as that is merely where I have the privacy to stop and indulge my imagination. I can hold my bladder for a long time, actually, as I've developed the discipline to, if I must- and obviously can enjoy doing so. This fetish revolves solely around being more easily aroused. In fact, I will purposely drink water, juice, fluids 10-20 minutes ahead of when I think I'll need to be more [immediately] susceptible to arousal.


----------



## lonewolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Just adding to what SweetSurrender was saying about intimacy and fetishes...
Being a vorarephile, my fetish is also extremely intimate and is something I would only want to share with someone I really trusted. To me, being swallowed by someone is an ultimate act of love. You're basically giving yourself to them, giving them total control over you, which requires immense trust. It almost symbolizes your intense devotion to that person. Being inside someone establishes a deep closeness between the two people. Imagine being completely overwhelmed by someone and feeling them all around you. It also gives a great feeling of protection and warmth, as though nothing could ever hurt you as long as you're safe inside the one you love. I realize that you would die if you were ever actually swallowed by someone but it's just a fantasy anyway...
Also I couldn't help but notice that you're feeling hungry SweetSurrender... :laughing:


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

lonewolf said:


> Just adding to what SweetSurrender was saying about intimacy and fetishes...
> Being a vorarephile, my fetish is also extremely intimate and is something I would only want to share with someone I really trusted. To me, being swallowed by someone is an ultimate act of love. You're basically giving yourself to them, giving them total control over you, which requires immense trust. It almost symbolizes your intense devotion to that person. Being inside someone establishes a deep closeness between the two people. Imagine being completely overwhelmed by someone and feeling them all around you. It also gives a great feeling of protection and warmth, as though nothing could ever hurt you as long as you're safe inside the one you love. I realize that you would die if you were ever actually swallowed by someone but it's just a fantasy anyway...
> Also I couldn't help but notice that you're feeling hungry SweetSurrender... :laughing:


Ohhh, you mean like *this*...






Sadly, my stomach is not that big =(


----------



## lonewolf (Jan 8, 2010)

SweetSurrender said:


> Ohhh, you mean like *this*...


Well... kinda. Except I'm not attracted to big furry monster women, only human women :laughing:
And a deep emotional bond is absolutely necessary. Plus that wasn't really sexual at all.



SweetSurrender said:


> Sadly, my stomach is not that big =(


They never are... :sad:


----------



## mari (Feb 16, 2010)

Strong (not freakishly big, just.. they have to feeeeel good) arms with a little bit of veins showing ahaha. roud:


----------



## ByronicSisyphe (Feb 15, 2010)

Fair/pale skin, petite and slightly curvy. Naturally submissive, glasses. Eccentric fashion & perspective on life. Independent. Deep.


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

With very few exceptions:
You guys make me feel like a weirdo.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Arioche said:


> With very few exceptions:
> You guys make me feel like a weirdo.


That's because you probably are. =P

But most people are just posting what they're interested in regarding a SO or what their kinks are. Don't worry, most people are so weird they don't know how to express it.


----------



## gee8648 (Jan 8, 2010)

Everyone is weirdo!

I like dominating girls as well as agressive girls who like to put up a fight :wink:


----------



## AgentSH (Feb 1, 2010)

Eproctophilia Symptoms, Diagnosis, Treatments and Causes - WrongDiagnosis.com

Hilarious? Possibly. I'm trying to imagine how one would warm their mate up to the idea of this, beyond a delicious dinner of Mexican food and a surprise Dutch oven.


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

This should be obvious:










and of course - Cthulhu, the king of cunni:


----------



## Spicy Obsession (Feb 15, 2010)

Glasses. I'm not talking about those sleek, plastic-framed, "hip" glasses everyone's sporting nowadays when they're not wearing contacts. I'm talking about old-fashioned, wire-rimmed glasses that just sit ever so delicately on someone's nose. If I see a cute nerdy guy wearing a pair, it makes me want to tear them off of his face and jump him right there. 

A bonus if he's wearing a crisp, buttoned shirt with the sleeves rolled up.


----------



## ByronicSisyphe (Feb 15, 2010)

Ungweliante said:


> This should be obvious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well yes, of course..who doesn't have such a fetish?


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

ByronicSisyphe said:


> Well yes, of course..who doesn't have such a fetish?


Heh, true. I guess it was unnecessarily self-evident :laughing:


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

For me, I find myself particularly attracted to girls the more innocent they seem to me. I kind of don't think this is a fetish (x It might be, but girls who don't wear make-up, don't try to show me what they have, physically, and can just be themselves around me without having to try to impress me. Again, I'm not sure if this is a fetish so much as what I think is beautiful.

I suppose it's somewhat of an oxymoron. I find the most wholesome girls to be the sexiest to me.



Subconscious Consensus: "Dallas, get out of here! D: This is about kinky shit!"
Dallas: "Ahhh!" *run*


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

AgentSH said:


> Eproctophilia Symptoms, Diagnosis, Treatments and Causes - WrongDiagnosis.com
> 
> Hilarious? Possibly. I'm trying to imagine how one would warm their mate up to the idea of this, beyond a delicious dinner of Mexican food and a surprise Dutch oven.


Like I said earlier in the thread, I actually have that. Maybe I'm in denial, but I don't quite think _fetish_ is the word I'd use to describe it since this really isn't something I'd want during sex. Something about it is just adorable to me, though. I guess it's partly because I think of it as a sort of indication of closeness (ie: if a girl passes gas near me without acting embarrassed it shows she's comfortable near me). Or maybe I just like it because it's kind of funny because most people think of farting as a "guy" thing so when a girl does it it's much more unexpected. Or maybe it's because I had a rather unusual obsession with fart jokes as a kid and fetishes are thought to stem from childhood. I don't necessarily know all the reasons why I like it, but I'd say those are my best guesses so far.

Regarding the part of your post about how one would tell a partner about this, I've done some thinking on that subject before. I guess I'd just attempt to explain it to a girl about it in a way that doesn't sound too weird after we've been in a relationship for a while and she seems to be in a good mood (though if she "toots" near me before I plan on telling her, I'd give her a comment along the lines of "that was kind of cute" to see her reaction). Unfortunately, though, it's hard to say "I like it when girls fart" without sounding at least a little weird or like it's a joke, so telling a girl about this would be throwing caution to the wind (bad pun, I know, I just couldn't help myself). I don't know, part of me secretly worries that some girls would be too put off by this even though I'd say I'd make a good boyfriend.

On a side note, I also agree with iSGW. Girls that dress for comfort and seem self-confident are highly attractive to me, especially if they have the other qualities I admire (ie: a sense of humor, genuinely nice, affectionate): someone that feels like a best friend as well as a girlfriend instead of just some random "hot" girl.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Gynonudomania, Tripsophilia, Narratophilia, biting people, hair pulling, white button-up shirts, long flowy/wavy brown hair on girls, nice lips, school girl/librarian fantasy(me or if with a girl her), italian/british/australian/greek/irish accents on guys, british accents on girls, tans, spanking, in water (even shower), light back scratching, shy pranksters (ex: jim halpert from tv show 'the office'). yeup, that about wraps it up.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

^
l
l
l
what a freak :wink:


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

There is this a girl in my Spanish course that has drawn my attention since I first saw her. She has this vanilla complexion, dark hair, 40s look with a very unique, colorful, artsy style of clothing. All that funkiness is a turn-on. On top of that she has this grown womans body with the softest, quietest, smallest voice. Just writing it...god.

Anyway, not really a fetish I just thought about.

The real fetish is my History Professor. I flirt with her. She blushes. The table looks like an option. 
--

Both are older than me. I'm into that sort of thing. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

kristina 23 said:


> ^
> l
> l
> l
> what a freak :wink:












Super Freakay!


----------



## JoBo (Feb 24, 2010)

guys with long hair. Long being anywhere past the ears. Fingernails. Leather pants or jacket. Suspenders. 
Committing a crime with someone and then having sex with them. So, a crime fetish...lol.


----------



## justinhammar (Oct 23, 2009)

Girls who can beat me at arm-wrestling.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

JoBo said:


> guys with long hair. Long being anywhere past the ears. Fingernails. Leather pants or jacket. Suspenders.
> Committing a crime with someone and then having sex with them. So, a crime fetish...lol.


----------



## jamisloan (Feb 18, 2010)

jochris said:


> Don't think this is a fetish, but I've almost always gone for skinny geeky boys with glasses and slightly longer hair. :laughing:
> 
> I'm going to say that my fetish is intelligence. It seriously is. *Melts*



Do you watch criminal minds by any chance?


----------



## maneater (Sep 1, 2009)

A guy at a casino bought the pantyhose I was wearing for $200. He said that he just loved the smell of them and it turns him on. I was hesitant at first but he gave me the money and all he wanted was my $4 pantyhose. I said that I had been wearing them a few days to get his perverted reaction, he got excited about that. 

I went to the bathroom and took them off, after I gave them to him he asked if I wanted to know what he was going to do with them.... I said sure... he said he puts his arm into the foot and smells it then he rubs it ove his body, thankfully he just gestured toward his crotch and left that to the imagination. He gave me a fist bump, said thanks, and went straight into the men's restroom... craziest thing.

Whatever floats your boat. It was the first time I've ever made money at a casino.


----------



## jamisloan (Feb 18, 2010)

Asphyxiophilia, ravishment, piercings, spanking, hair pulling, muscular arms (loove that), being tied up, handcuffs, tommy cologne (yummm i will hunt someone down if i smell this), innocent guys, smart guys, extremely attractive girls (I like the whole blonde hair, tan, big boobs for girls), watching girl on girl porn... and I think that's about it.


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

Women who can pull off the short-cropped look, Jean Seberg, Audrey Hepburn and the like. Contrasting this, I also for some reason swoon when women finagle with their hair contemplatively. /shrug


----------



## JoBo (Feb 24, 2010)

Selden said:


>


I feel like the guy in the middle is the only one who doesn't care about his hair more than I care about mine...lol.
but that's pretty spot on :crazy:

*Send To Phone*


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

lol, you mean you can't recognize axel rose?


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I like to watch boys fucking girls.


----------



## JoBo (Feb 24, 2010)

Regan said:


> lol, you mean you can't recognize axel rose?


....no :crazy: 
I never really got into Gun 'n' Roses lol.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

I am not into SPLOSHING on FOOD FIGHTS, but apparently some people are. Hell is having a SPLOSHER for a neighbour, for people like me!


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

JoBo said:


> ....no :crazy:
> I never really got into Gun 'n' Roses lol.


you're not missing anything, they suck


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> I like to watch boys fucking girls.


Best.Post.Ever
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Regan said:


> you're not missing anything, they suck


You suck:crazy:


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

girls with piercings, tattoos, full lips, and an insanely sexy tongue...




yeah! Exactly like that! The vamp teeth are an added feature that makes her hotter than before.


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

I like girls that aren't ugly.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I love roleplay...specifically I love girls to pretend to be some type of adventurer/ass kicker...like if she dresses up like Lara Croft or Sylvanas Windrunner from World of Warcraft...who wouldn't think that's hot? Or you can just dress sexy and wield a fake sword...whatever goes!


----------



## tehTerminator (Mar 4, 2010)

I dunno if it's a fetish, but two guys fucking is hawt. And bad ass girls.. Angelina Jolie in Mr. and Mrs. Smith is love. And tomboys... *drools*


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Angelina said:


> I dunno if it's a fetish, but two guys fucking is hawt. And bad ass girls.. Angelina Jolie in Mr. and Mrs. Smith is love. And tomboys... *drools*


My long lost twin...Too bad you're banned.

Guys and girls with lots of dark eyeliner is pretty hot.


----------



## Thinker96 (Feb 24, 2010)

girls who wear boots ( like the cowgirl boots)....and if thats all she wears, the world is already a better place.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

this girl i just started talking to is a little kinky. she's into scratching, biting, and pulling hair. i'm in heaven. i'm a biter and a hair puller and i love the same. the scratching i haven't tried yet so we'll see...


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I like wearing collars for sex.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

kristina 23 said:


> this girl i just started talking to is a little kinky. she's into scratching, biting, and pulling hair. i'm in heaven. i'm a biter and a hair puller and i love the same. the scratching i haven't tried yet so we'll see...


What bout a trio?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beccabec (Feb 23, 2010)

hands! long skinny fingers and rough calluses *drool*


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

My fetish is guitar.. I mean.. It's so damn sexy when men can play it! Guitar really makes miracles with me... :laughing:


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Gas Masks
Combat Boots
Leather, rubber, vinyl, latex, silk
Being tied with a telephone wire
Dominating a man
Ponygirl
Discipline
Stilettos

.... If you guys mean like vanilla shit then well...

I like strong arms. :tongue:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

jochris said:


> Wit - definitely. roud:


You can't grope 'wit'.


----------



## productivity (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a fetish for guys who smell like they've just gotten out of the shower! Gosh...:blushed:


----------



## SquarePeg61 (Mar 26, 2010)

DriggyDriggs said:


> I'm not ashamed to admit...I have a foot fetish. Actually, it's the most common fetish for otherwise non-sexual objects or body parts.


Since you opened the door on that one, I'll go ahead and admit to it as well.


----------

